# 10 or 12 foot rod for first conventional reel?



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

As I just posted in a previous thread, I've decided 2010 is the year I'm going to get my first conventional setup. I've already decided on an Abu reel, and I'm probably going to pair it with an Ocean Master, Tica, or Tsunami rod.

My question is - is a 12' rod a huge advantage over a 10' rod? I have both 10 and 12 foot rods for my surf spinning reels, and I actually prefer the 10 footer - it seems easier to cast and it is easier to break down and travel with.

Anybody have any thoughts or advice? Is a 12' rod a significant advantage over a 10' rod with a conventional setup or are they pretty close in the hands of an averaged-experienced caster?

The rod will be used for throwing cut bait on fishfinder rigs + 4 to 6 oz of lead.

Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mostly depends upon what you are fishing for,and with how much wieght you need.. A 10'er will usually load easier,and is easier to "get around" with than a 12.. If you are in no real need of throwing to get distance to get to the fish,a 10 will suite you just fine,imo.. A 12 will,in most cases will get more distance. In fighting a fish,if distance is not a issue to get to them,I'd use the 10'er... All this is dependent upon what the rods are rated for and what you need to fish with.. jmo


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Rethink the weight whichever you choose*

If your main intentions are to fish from the surf, make sure you have a rod big enough to chunk 6-10. It's easier to chunk less weight with a heavier than to try and get a heavy payload out to hold in rough conditions with a lighter weight rod. Then when ya decide to get you next rod you can get a lighter one. JMHO


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

for your intended usage(conventional,big baits,up to 6oz of lead)a 12'-13' rod 
would be much more suitable in my opinion.


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

With 6 ozs plus a decent hunk of bait, I would go with a longer rod rated to throw 8+. If you can afford it, take a look at the Daiwa Saltiga ballistic surf rods. Because it is rung with low riders, the ballistic works as both a conventional and spinning rod. That way if conventional does not work out, you still have an awesome spinning rod. Its a 13'-3" rod but it breaks down into 3 pieces so it travels easily.

I have been trying to get into surf fishing with conventional stuff also. I have found that the reel is a much bigger issue than the rod. After a lifetime of cranking a spinning reel with my left hand, I found it very awkward to crank a conventional with my right hand while thumbing the line with my left. So I have switched to all left handed conventional reels. Also, a levelwind reel makes fishing conventional a ton more enjoyable to me. The problem I found was that there is no factory built lefty levelwind that is magged. The answer I found was the Abu 7001i (lefty levelwind) which I got custom magged.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, really need to know where you plan to fish (ocean?) to answer that question well. if you are talking bay or sound, 10' is great. If it's the ocean, just get a 12'er. It doesn't matter really, in no time you'll find yourself with a 10'er and a 12'er. You can't have just one conventional setup...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

go with the 12' to start... there'll be time for the 10'er then the 13' and even longer... I just picked up a blank that's 14'8"...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rod Length*



Rockfish1 said:


> go with the 12' to start... there'll be time for the 10'er then the 13' and even longer... I just picked up a blank that's 14'8"...


Good advice from all. IMHO; a 12 foot rod is a good 'in-between' rod. If I build another rod, it will probably be a 12 footer.

I fish with a 11 foot AFAW Estuary(1-3oz) for 'small' fish like Pompano, whiting and the like, but go to a AFAW 13 foot Surf(3-5oz; it will throw 6 easily) for the heavier stuff.

I use a ABU 6500CS Mag Elite sans LW on the Surf and a ABU 5500C again sans LW,on the Estuary.

FWIW; during my evaluation phase for these rods, I wrapped them both as a spinner and conventional, with and without Lowriders. Both worked fine in both configurations. I settled on conventionals with Alconite guides, spiral wrapped because I felt better using it. JMHO C2


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I learnd how to cast my first conventional using a 10 foot rod. It made things a lot easier to learn. IM STILL LEARNING.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

When you get your reel put in on one of your spinning rods and find out which suits you better,it will work fine.When starting out using conventionals it is much easier with a shorter rod.
Jake


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

go for the gusto ! breakaway hdx is my choice !!!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

12' is good to start on, 13' is even better.

The only time I would use a 10'er would be on the pier or really crowded conditions, and then only if distance isn't really needed.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

saltslinger...i'm in the same situation as you on this thread..hope to get a few more replies to your question..


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the information so far folks. To answer a few questions, this will be a surf rod, and the whole point is to be able to deliver a 4-6 ounce sinker and chunk of bait further than I can toss it with my spinning tackle.

Based on the above and the replies so far, it is looking like a 12 footer is in order...agreed?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

SaltSlinger said:


> Thanks for all the information so far folks. To answer a few questions, this will be a surf rod, and the whole point is to be able to deliver a 4-6 ounce sinker and chunk of bait further than I can toss it with my spinning tackle.
> 
> Based on the above and the replies so far, it is looking like a 12 footer is in order...agreed?


yup the 12' is the way to roll... BUT if you're planning on fishing Hatteras, in particular the point and surrounding area, get a rod heavy enough to handle 8-10 plus bait...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It depends on what you want to catch and where you're fishing. A lot of folks get recommended a huge heavy setup and they don't have any need for it since they're new and fish for "whatever bites." Drum and stripers takes some learning and for me there's not much else to catch on a heavy setup other than small sharks and a car hood ray. Plus it's no fun fighting a 2 lb fish you want for dinner on a heavy setup. Maybe that's just my years of light finesse bass fishing talking though. 

If you know you need 4-6 oz to hold where you fish and you need more distance slinging 4-6 oz + bait, consider the light OM, if you'd start at 6 oz to hold and may wind up at 8 or 10 somewhere frequently with rough surf, go with the OM heavy. Length depends on what you can load best. Put your Abu on your spinning rods and see how you like them. 

Just my .02...some great folks on here. Not saying you're new and don't know what you're doing, just saying make sure what they're recommending applies to your fishing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SaltSlinger said:


> Thanks for all the information so far folks. To answer a few questions, this will be a surf rod, and the whole point is to be able to deliver a 4-6 ounce sinker and chunk of bait further than I can toss it with my spinning tackle.
> 
> Based on the above and the replies so far, it is looking like a 12 footer is in order...agreed?


 That helps.. Sounds as though you want distance.. Imo,you should start off with a 12' tica.. Reason,ticas are light and load easily,are good for a conventional caster just trying to learn,and can handle 8nbait if necessary.. 

If you are further along with your casting skills,and don't want to spend top $ for custom,go with OM or Breakaway suggested above.. If you don't mind the $ factor,go with Tommy's blanks,the newer diawa rods,or Wheels Reels blanks.. many options..


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Agree*

I agree with Rockfish and Drumdum. If you are planning on fishing the point you're gonna want at least 1 "heaver" that you can use for 8nbait. I used a TICA for 7-8 years, until I went with a custom AFAW Beach 2 years ago. I also bring an OM Heavy as back up and a few 4-6oz rods. Usually a plugger too, AFAW Estuary. 

Start with the TICA you won't be sorry.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Again, thanks all. Yes, more distance than my 11'/12' spinning setup is the goal. I'm assuming even with a levelwind baitcaster I should be able to accomplish that, correct? 

Right now I'm headed for an Abu 7000C3i reel. I'm assuming even with this levelwind-equipped baitcaster (with practice) I should easily be able to out-cast my largest spinning setup. If this is not true, I may be back to considering a 525 mag or slosh20/30. But I'd really rather have a levelwind.

Anyway, enough about reels. Target species are chopper blues (like one I caught here), big red drum, possibly cobia. If I hook a large shark or carhood ray, I realize I will be under-gunned and that is fine, I don't have much interest in landing them anyway. In the conditions I fish, 4-6 oz usually holds. If it takes more than 8 oz, I'm not fishing.

Bottom line, and my original question, is that a 10 foot rod is too short, and will inhibit casting distance, so I need to be looking at an 11 or 12 footer, right?

Right now I have narrowed it to five options, each marked below with "<---". I wanted to post the research here in hopes that it may help others.


------------------------------------------------------------
Tsunami Trophy Surf - Casting Rods
http://www.biminibayoutfitters.com/tsutrophysurfrods.htm
------------------------------------------------------------ 
Model...........Len.....Oz........Line......Power
TSTSC-1002H.....10'.....4-6.......20-40.....Hvy 
TSTSC-1102XH....11'.....4-10......20-40.....X/Hvy..................<---
TSTSC-1202XH....12'.....6-10......20-40.....X/Hvy 

------------------------------------------------------------
Offshore Angler Ocean Master Surf Rods - Casting Rods 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_38525
------------------------------------------------------------
Model...........Len.....Oz........Line
OM10SCM.........10'.....1-4.......17-40
OM10SC..........10'.....4-8.......17-40
OM12SCM.........12'.....3-6.......17-40............................<---
OM12SC..........12'.....6-12......20-50

------------------------------------------------------------
Tica 
http://www.ticaamerica.com/
------------------------------------------------------------
TC2 UEHA Surf - Casting Rods
Model...........Len.....Oz.......Line......Action.....Power
UEHA630502C.....10'.... 2-8......12-30.....Fast.......H	
UEHA733502C.....11'.... 3-8......15-40.....Fast.......XH...........<---
UEHA735002C.....11'6"...3-8......15-50.....Fast.......XH...........<---
UEHA836502C.....12'.....4-10.....15-40.....Fast.......XXH

TC3 UGSA Surf - Casting Rods
Model...........Len.....Oz.......Line......Action.....Power
UGSA10MH2C......10'.....2-8......12-30.....Fast.......MH
UGSA106MH2C.....10'6"...2-8......12-30.....Fast.......MH
UGSA11MH2C......11'.....3-8......15-40.....Fast.......MH...........<---
UGSA11XH2C......11'.....6-12.....20-50.....Fast.......XH
UGSA12H2C	......12'.....4-10.....15-40.....Fast.......H............<---
USGA12XH2C......12'.....6-12.....20-50.....Fast.......XH


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You'll see considerably more distance with a nonlevelwind Abu like a Blue Yonder or Mag Elite...They're not hard to learn to thumb the line on. I just got a Blue Yonder and love it, would have gone with a factory magged version but I don't need it for my fishing.

For big drum, possibly a cobia, you will need more than a 6500 sized Abu to be able to release the fish with enough energy to live. I would ask someone who's used the 7000 & 7500 sized Abus, as I'm not sure on their capacity. But other good reels will be the Daiwa Saltist, Sloshs, and Sealine-X SHAs. 20 or 30 size...I'd feel better if I had a 30 and a cobia on. Others would be a similar sized Avet, Penn 525 or 535, and an appropriate sized Abu. ect. Lots of options. In general the smaller sized reel will cast better.

As for the rods, I have a SLX20SHA on a 10' Tica and it's ok...I don't dislike it, I still fish it, but it's not my favorite if I had it to do over again I'd go with the Tsunami or something maybe a little more expensive. Probably because I only cast 3 oz + bait with it, but that's plenty for the distance I need where I fish.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

SaltSlinger said:


> Again, thanks all. Yes, more distance than my 11'/12' spinning setup is the goal. I'm assuming even with a levelwind baitcaster I should be able to accomplish that, correct? [/FONT]


How much farther can you cast your 12' then the 11' with a 5 or 6oz weight?
I find a longer rod isn't always better I get about the same distance with my 10' as I do with my 12' and its a lot more tiring.

Barry


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

How long were your insufficient spinning rods? How tall are you? I'm 6'4" and fished spinning rods many years with 3 of the same10'0" Lamiglas spinners all Medium heavy 3-8 oz MHS. When I converted over, my first conventional rod was the Original Loomis 10'6" 2-8 oz with 5 or 6 being sweet with a slow as sh** 9000 2 Speed It was way easier to learn on and load. By the time I bought the 12 foot 1448 with a much faster 7500C3CT I found that the speed of the reel was more signifigant than the length of the rod. 
From there I went to 12'6" 1509 and the to 14". Rod length alone is not the answer. Its whatever combination suits you best. Do not be afraid to start with a shorter rod. Its definitely easier to learn on. JMO


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

SmoothLures said:


> You'll see considerably more distance with a nonlevelwind Abu like a Blue Yonder or Mag Elite...


That is what worries me - I really don't want to have to deal with laying the line back on the reel manually, but if I am going to sacrifice a ton of distance with the levelwind I may have to bite the bullet and go non-levelwind. I'm willing to sacrifice a little distance for the convenience of the levelwind, but I don't want to lose a ton.



SmoothLures said:


> For big drum, possibly a cobia, you will need more than a 6500 sized Abu to be able to release the fish with enough energy to live. I would ask someone who's used the 7000 & 7500 sized Abus, as I'm not sure on their capacity.


Right - I agree. A 6500 series Abu (245 yards of 14 lb test) is not gonna be enough capacity. To be safe, I'm considering the Abu 7000C3i, which holds 325 yards of 17 lb test. If I have to bite the bullet and go non-levelwind, I'll probably go with a SLOSH30, SLOSH20, or Penn 525 Mag. The SLOSH20 and Penn 525 Mag are a bit low on capacity, but still much better than a 6500 series Abu. SLOSH30 is probably my top non-levelwind choice if I don't go with the levelwind Abu 7000C3i.



Jersey Hunter said:


> I find a longer rod isn't always better I get about the same distance with my 10' as I do with my 12' and its a lot more tiring.
> Barry


That is EXACTLY the original question I had in this thread. I cast my 12' spinning setups about as far as my 10' foot setups, which makes me question if I really need a 12' rod to go with my new conventional reel. I'm thinking maybe 11' might be a compromise.



Peixaria said:


> How long were your insufficient spinning rods? How tall are you? I'm 6'4" and fished spinning rods many years with 3 of the same10'0" Lamiglas spinners all Medium heavy 3-8 oz MHS. When I converted over, my first conventional rod was the Original Loomis 10'6" 2-8 oz with 5 or 6 being sweet with a slow as sh** 9000 2 Speed It was way easier to learn on and load. By the time I bought the 12 foot 1448 with a much faster 7500C3CT I found that the speed of the reel was more signifigant than the length of the rod.
> From there I went to 12'6" 1509 and the to 14". Rod length alone is not the answer. Its whatever combination suits you best. Do not be afraid to start with a shorter rod. Its definitely easier to learn on. JMO


I'm only 5'7" tall, and I'll be a conventional reel rookie. So I'm thinking that it would be easier for me to learn on a 10' rod vs. a 12' rod. But I don't want to sacrifice distance, since that is the whole point of me switching from spinning to conventional. As I mentioned above, I think 11' would be a good compromise...


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm only 5'7" tall, and I'll be a conventional reel rookie. So I'm thinking that it would be easier for me to learn on a 10' rod vs. a 12' rod. But I don't want to sacrifice distance, since that is the whole point of me switching from spinning to conventional. As I mentioned above, I think 11' would be a good compromise... 

Salt 
If you look at some of the photos of the guys that are casting 200 yards most are big guys and can handle a 12 to 15' rods. I know my 12' rod is too much for me, thinking about selling it and getting a 10


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Slinger, If the Non levelwind scares you for a starter than get an open face with a workmanlike history that is not reputed to be a lightning bolt. Opinions on this will differ. If you are going to conventional you better learn to thumb the line from the get go. Save the levelwinds for when your buddies are visiting and want to try your conventional combos. Don't be skeered, jump in with both feet, and buy a huge spool of whatever your working line is going to be. You won't regret it.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Slinger,
I too am in the same boat as you, just getting into the conventional stuff after years of spinning, and my motivation is also more distance.
I'm not going to ring in with any more advice than you have already gotten, which all sounds pretty good to my rookie ears...
But I did want to add in one observation that I came away with after standing off to the side one afternoon watching the guys with the conventional rigs out on the Point this past October.
There was a kid, maybe 10 - 11 years old at best, who was tossing a 12 or 13 foot conventional, and he was throwing the same rigs that the big boys were throwing pretty gosh darn close to as far as they were. Certainly a helluva lot further than I have ever thrown a bait! 
Who knows, this kid may be the Tiger Woods of casting with conventional gear. But I came away from watching that kid believing that working one of these rods has a lot more to do with proper technique than height or sheer size.
Granted, that technique might be easier learned on a shorter rod at first. 
But after watching that kid throw that big rod, I came away firmly convinced that technique was a lot more important than physical size.
Just a rookie's observations... Your mileage may vary!


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

bjake said:


> When you get your reel put in on one of your spinning rods and find out which suits you better,it will work fine.When starting out using conventionals it is much easier with a shorter rod.
> Jake


Good advice right there Saltslinger. I bait and wait with an OM 12' 6-12 ozs
I have 10s that cast almost as far. Two advantages to the 12' is you can step on it for a little more and it is two foot higher in the sand spike [ above the breakers] One more thing on the reel GET THE SLOSH 30 you aint pluggin you baitin with a :beer: Good Luck


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

SaltSlinger said:


> :snip: In the conditions I fish, 4-6 oz usually holds. If it takes more than 8 oz, I'm not fishing.
> 
> :snip:
> 
> ...


Salt, here's my .02. I have both of these rods and have them in both spinning and conventional. Please understand the following is all IMHO:

Of the 4, the Tsunami spinning seems to cast just a bit easier than the other 3, yet the conventionals both cast farther (average of ~40 feet using a 5 oz bass sinker and measured on the field) than the spinning version of each rod. The Tsunami conventional also just seems to load a bit easier/better (and cast a tad farther) than the Tica conventional. The Tica spinner seems to be the one that I had the most difficulty getting to load properly. Both conventionals are paired with the 525Mag. Eventually, I found that both handle 6-n-a-chunkabunka just fine. 

Now, having said that, I was mucking along, blaming the Tica for my problems in learning to cast a conventional. Got my hands on the Tsunami, thinking it would be the cure due to my good experience with the spinning version, but, no, that wasn't it either. I quickly got comfortable and confident throwing a conventional set-up after (literally) stumbling across a used Lamiglas XS 10 MHC (10 Ft, 3-8 Oz*, 17-40# line, Moderate action) that I mated with a 525Mag. This rod is much easier to load and cast than the 11-foot Tsunami or Tica AND gets darn near similar results regarding distance as those 2 rods. This rod comes alive with 5 Oz. Others who have thrown this rod are amazed with the ease of loading and the distance it gets. This rod always finds it way out of the garage and onto the rod rack.

*That's what is on my rod, although the Lamiglas site rates this rod is rated 3-6 Oz. Maybe my rod is from an older series blank?



> Bottom line, and my original question, is that a 10 foot rod is too short, and will inhibit casting distance, so I need to be looking at an 11 or 12 footer, right?


 I'm 5-9, in my 60's and have shoulders that ache enough to make ibuprofen my friend. I can't muscle a payload into orbit. 

Will you lose casting distance using a 10-footer when compared to an 11-footer? Given the two rods I quoted from your post: Not a lot, in my humble opinion. Maybe 10 feet. BUT, you will quickly gain confidence in casting a conventional rig. Using the 11-footers, I was doubting my decision to switch to conventional. That used 10-footer made things easier for me.


----------

